# ***UK Reptile Shows 2009*** Updated 28/11



## Athravan

This will be used for 2009 UK Shows. If you know the dates for any 2009 UK shows, please let me know, either by PM, or just replying to this post, and I will update it. Obviously more dates will become available as time goes by, a lot of societies don't publish dates 6 months+ in advance.

*21st February: Bugfest (INVERTS ONLY)*
*Location:* Stanchester Community School, Stoke sub Hamdon. TA14 6UG
*Contact:* www.bugfest.co.uk


*19th April: Kent Breeders Meeting (Spring)*
*Location:* The Market Hall, Lockmeadow Market, Maidstone, Kent
*Contact:* [email protected], 07943911647

*17th May: 24th Annual British Tarantula Show (INVERTS ONLY)*
*Location:* The Coseley School, West Midlands, WV14 9JW.
*Contact:* British Tarantula Society Annual Exhibition

*21st June: Mid Somerset Reptile and Amphibian Club Breeders Show*
*Location:* Holly Court, High Street, Midsomer Norton, BA3 2DB
*Contact:* Incrisis (PM), [email protected], [email protected]

*28th June 2009: Doncaster IHS Show*
*Location:* Doncaster Dome, Big Hall, Doncaster Lakeside, Bawtry Road, Doncaster. DN4 7PD
*Contact:* 

*4th July: British Reptile & Amphibian Show*
*Location:* Brentwood School Sports Center, Middleton Hall Lane, Brentwood, Essex, CM15 8EE
*Contact:* [email protected] www.b-r-a-s.co.uk

*9th August: West Midlands Reptile Expo*
*Location:* Wyre Forest Glades Arena, Kidderminster, Worcestershire, DY10 1PP
*Contact: *"Zak" "chalottej1983" or [email protected]

*30th August: Kent Breeders Meeting (Summer)*
*Location:* The Market Hall, Lockmeadow Market, Maidstone, Kent
*Contact:* [email protected], 07943911647

*6th September: Doncaster IHS Show*
*Location:* Doncaster Dome, Big Hall, Doncaster Lakeside, Bawtry Road, Doncaster. DN4 7PD
*Contact:*

*27th September: ERAC Expo*
*Location:* Shenfield High School, Alexander Lane, Shenfield, Brentwood, Essex. CM15 8RY
*Contact:* http://www.erac.org.uk/

*25th October: Portsmouth Show*
*Location:* Havant Leisure Centre, PO9 2AY
*Contact:* Contact "Beadfairy"

*15th November: IHS Rodbaston Show*
*Location:* Rodbaston College, Penkridge, Staffordshire.
*Contact:* IHS

*29th November: The Eastern Herpetological Society Winter Show*
*Location:* Royal British Legion, Edmund Bacon Court, Aylsham Road, Norwich, NR3 2HF

 11am to 3.30pm
*Contact:* Colin or Caz*: *[email protected]


----------



## Snakes r grreat

This thread will now stay closed to stop the information for shows from being lost in all the chat.

Please PM myself, Athravan, or any other moderator with any show info you have, and we will add it to the thread.


----------



## Athravan

Added the IHS Rodbaston Show, 15th Nov.


----------

